# Uk spec Almera SRi GA16de 250+ BHP



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all this is my Almera SRi 3 dr , powered by a quite heavily tuned GA16de 16 valve , twin cam 1600cc injection engine . it sports pretty much every bolt on tuning part available heres how it breaks down but im sure ill have forgotten or left details out -
Skyline GTs t fuel pump in modded case
Sytec motorsport fuel filter
Sytec FSE rising rate adjustable touring car spec fuel regulator
Good-ridge braided fuel hoses
Highpower wizards of nos 'wet' nitrous oxide kit (100bhp shot)
Highpower minimax nitrous controller
CAI system
Hotshot ceramic coated and heatwrapped 4-2-1 manifold and down pipe
ceramic coated stainless Underground Race UK de-cat pipe
Scorpion group A s/steel exhaust system 
Underground Race UK modified cyl head
30 degree cutback polished valves
Almera GTi R axle & brakes
Goodridge braided brake lines
Big brake upgrade front , designed for rally sunny GTiR
Spax suspension
nissan strut braces
lightwieght race battery
Alloy nismo oil cap
3 stage shift light
Koyo aluminium race spec large radiator with nismo cap 
Underground Race UK aluminium oil cooler
Silicone hoses
fidanza flywheel 
nismo short shifter
Rota wheels (17x7.5)
Toyo proxes T1-R tyres
plus more and more in development

The Almera a demo for my tuning & styling company Underground Race UKwhich although catering for pretty much any car is a specialist in tuning the often ignnored nissan GA series engines (much more overlooked here in the UK than it is in the US even!) the car has many other features other than just those few i mentioned above , if theres interest ill update this post with more details and pics of the ongoing project if youd like ?
Hope you like it by the way the BHP figures arnt R/R proven as yet as the cars constantly being developed but based on experience and the known gains given by the various tuning procedures and parts we can take an educated gues that the cars safely runnning over 250 BHP oh and yes its handling the nitrous beautifully thanks 








coming soon is Underground Race UK titanium exhaust , ACT race spec clutch , USDM NX gearbox with LSD OR  a phantom grip , carbon nismo style vented bonnet, Pulsar GTiR R spioler,









My other GA16de engined motor , Ukspec 100NX T bar-


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

more info here-
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=112741&highlight=nismo+jimmy
And here-
WWW.UndergroundRaceUK.COM


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

DAMMMMMMNNNNNN!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

US NX gearboxes do not come with LSD, the only advantage over the standard GA16DE tranny foudn ont he B13 and the B14 is that it has a better final drive ratio. Unless you find a rare GA16DE JDM gearbox from Japan (I don't know the car) that comes with LSD, you will most definitely have to fit in an aftermarket LSD. Just wanted to clear that up. 

Anyway, nice looking Almera, I love the front bumper.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

250hp without n2o?

she's a beauty tho :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> 250hp without n2o?
> 
> she's a beauty tho :thumbup:


Highpower wizards of nos 'wet' nitrous oxide kit (100bhp shot)

and it's an estimate


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for the LSD advice im looking into at the mo , as for the BHP figur3es the N2O kits proven to give 100BHP shot and the other engine mods to respectivly give various amounts etc , ive research thoughly and as i do this for a living its been done right not just the cheap easy to come by bits bolted on and '10BHP across the range ' read off a package, When i get round to R/R the car ill post up results , thanks for the nice comments all.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

DYNO and post charts!!!!!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you're just gonna be under 200whp.. (with nitrous)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride. 250BHP is 250HP. Are you saying this is what you believe the output to be at the front wheels or at the crank?


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

iTHE uk SPEC ga16DE MAKES 99-105 bhp AS STD (PROVEN BY VARIOUS R/R SESSIONS WE VE TOOK PART IN IN THE PAST HERE USING STANDARD ga16DES (ALL uk SPEC) i believe nissan say the oputputs officially 100bhp . the nitrous give an extra 100bhp and the various bolt ons and engine work make up the rest we believe this will give us in the region of 250 at the Flywheel. Once the projects complete we ll r/r it and post the figures , thanks for your interest all.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice car, but your estimates are way off...

1) you're not going to get 50 extra hp from bolt ons
2) you're not going to get 100 hp from your nitrious... regradless of what it says... 
3) If you try, the result will be a mushroom cloud above your motor 
4) Dyno's measure wheel horsepower


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Very nice car, but your estimates are way off...
> 
> 1) you're not going to get 50 extra hp from bolt ons
> 2) you're not going to get 100 hp from your nitrious... regradless of what it says...


IS BHP about the same, higher or lower the just WHP? damn JDM measurements 

Anyways, I'm going to assume it to be lower as 50bhp=35-40whp???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> IS BHP about the same, higher or lower the just WHP? damn JDM measurements
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to assume it to be lower as 50bhp=35-40whp???


BHP is the same as HP. I wrote that above...... :thumbup: Hell I was confused too and had to look it up...


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

further upgrades on this car have recently inc carbon fibre canards and an Underground Race UK race spec.titanium rear exhaust section with 4 inch tail pipe, its now also running Hi-spec 4 pot calipres and 300 mm two piece disc designed for the pulsar GTiR oh n carbon fibre F1 style wing mirrors and custom carbon fibre base plates too . 
We finally got round to getting rid of the less accurate trottle position microswitch for the nitrous sytem and replaced it with a High power , wizards of nos TPS unit , a sort of micro computer that seses to tiny incrememnts the trottle position for optimised nitrous activation, progression


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Copy and paste from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsepower#Brake_horsepower_.28bhp.29

Brake horsepower (bhp) The measure of an engine's horsepower without the loss in power caused by the gearbox, generator, differential, water pump and other auxiliaries. The actual horsepower delivered to the driving wheels is less. An engine would have to be retested to obtain a rating in another system.
[edit]

hp (SAE)

In the United States the term "bhp" fell into disuse after the American Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) recommended manufacturers use hp (SAE) to indicate the net power of the engine, given that particular car's complete engine installation. It measures engine power at the flywheel, not counting drivetrain losses.

Starting in 1971 automakers began to quote power in terms of SAE net horsepower (as defined by standard J1349). This reflected the rated power of the engine in as-installed trim, with all accessories and standard intake and exhaust systems. By 1972 U.S. carmakers quoted power exclusively in SAE net hp. The change was meant to 'deflate' power ratings to assuage the auto insurance industry and environmental and safety lobbies, as well as to obfuscate the power losses caused by emissions-control equipment.

SAE net ratings, while more accurate than gross ratings, still represent the engine's power at the flywheel. Contrary to some reports, it does not measure power at the drive wheels.

Because SAE gross ratings were applied liberally, at best, there is no precise conversion from gross to net. Comparison of gross and net ratings for unchanged engines show a variance of anywhere from 40 to 150 horsepower. The Chrysler 426 Hemi, for example, in 1971 carried a 425 hp gross rating (often considered to be underrated) and a net rating of 375 hp.


----------



## rowdy-GTi (Jul 3, 2005)

Your 250bhp GA16 is quite a legend Jimmy!.....

You never have got it dyno`d though mate. Tell you what, I`ll pay for you to have one done, if it isn`t 250bhp you pay me back.......deal??


----------



## almeratastic (Apr 25, 2006)

Jimmy,
Do the photoshop'd front bumper air vents and side skirts help make it any quicker ?


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

no they just show how it looks when their fitted , were photoshoped as photo was too kwhen they were nt on it , im happy for any one that wants to pay for RR sessions to do so , but as the cars nearly always being worked on further or having some thing tested on it itll be some time before i can get it to one. Ill try to post some progress pics up in coming days / week


----------



## almeratastic (Apr 25, 2006)

nismo jimmy said:


> no they just show how it looks when their fitted , were photoshoped as photo was took when they were not on it


do you have any recent pictures with them on ?



nismo jimmy said:


> im happy for any one that wants to pay for RR sessions to do so , but as the cars nearly always being worked on further or having some thing tested on it itll be some time before i can get it to one


Ahh, that's a real shame, would have been "interesting" to see it in action


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

New pics coming soon , although there progress pics takn in the workshop , also ill get some footage of it filmed and posted on the web once we ve took it to the rolers next.


----------



## Zetetic (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't beleive you're still coming out with this crap Jimmy! For anybody that is interested this guy lives in a complete dream world. His car has no chance of making 250 hp at the wheels or at the fly. It's just utter nonsense and I doubt he even has the nitrous kit connected up. I've challenged him in the past about his 'claims' and offered him to prove himself down the strip. I think the last time he was claiming a 0-60 of about 5 secs which is just absurd.

On another note if he starts trying to promote his 'business' Underground Race UK then I suggest that people stay well clear. He has been banned from the Almera Owners Club (of which I admin on) for ripping people off. He's alson been banned on the Nissan Primera Owners Club, The Micra Sports Club and several others of which I forget the names of.

and on one last note my challenge to you still stands Jimmy even though you've been making this same claim for over 2 years now.


----------



## almeratastic (Apr 25, 2006)

nismo jimmy said:


> New pics coming soon , although there progress pics takn in the workshop , also ill get some footage of it filmed and posted on the web once we ve took it to the rolers next.


As has been said, you are full of Brad Pitt ! Until you have anything meaningful to back up your claims I will treat this post (and you) with the contempt that it deserves !

As for your so called "business"....


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Hm you really need to find a hobby or something to fill your time a bit more if you ve nothing better to do a=than simply try to slate me/ my car. I ve nothing to prove as my car was biult for me , not you, to enjoy if you dont believe im not arsed about that LOL.
The car is back in the garage this week and ill try to get the photos up then , once the cars back out of the garage we ll try to get more pics and maybe some video footage of it which ill post on the site , 
you ll swallow your words n ill laff [email protected] you .meanwhile ill ignore you you muppet.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Further more be VERY carful what you say , i ve never ripped any one off and you may find yourself liable for slander.Ive many customer athat recomend me inc members of the AOC , ive no complaints with me from any customers just you and your mate trying to make out a loud of bollox about my carn me as i said get a hobby or a girl friend eh ?


----------



## almeratastic (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL! touch a nerve did we...? What you gonna do, Photoshop us a writ for slander !?

You know very well that you've been banned from a number of forum's and have "history" so I wouldn't go shouting about how cleaner than clean you are.

I do have hobbies, plenty of them in fact but one of them is NOT making up stories about how my car has soooo many tuning parts and has sooooo much power. In fact, as you are being such a dick I've just added one more, taking the piss out of you and you're none existent 250BHP at every opportunity !! Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## sprint (Jan 1, 2006)

wow this has got to be the best almera ever, your making even more power than most SR20 almeras, you must be a legend. NOT your a lying scammer who seems to think you can come on here and tell people who know more about the GA series engine than you ever will that your car is making 250 bhp etc. if you can get proof of this 250 bhp claim, i will quite happily eat my own arm and pay for you to have a holiday in a destination of your choice, but lets face it your never even going to dyno it because you will be busy ripping off innocent members of the public.

please, please please DONT buy anything of him, you will get ripped off. i am lucky and have never bought anything from him but beleive me when i say his reputation proceeds him, he is well known in the UK but you guys in the USA might not have heard of him so please listen to what i have just said


----------



## Zetetic (Apr 18, 2005)

nismo jimmy said:


> Further more be VERY carful what you say , i ve never ripped any one off and you may find yourself liable for slander.Ive many customer athat recomend me inc members of the AOC , ive no complaints with me from any customers just you and your mate trying to make out a loud of bollox about my carn me as i said get a hobby or a girl friend eh ?



lol, I am very careful with what I say and consider each word that I type very carefully so bear this in mind when I say "You have ripped people off, you run a cowboy business, you talk out of your arse and don't give me some bullshit slander threat, I'd eat you for breakfast!"


----------



## UK-Nissan (May 16, 2006)

I will agree completely with zetetic, you were banned from other clubs for ripping people off. You are a liar and cheat. Try and get me for slander if you will, you will lose that one as you have no reputation to preserve.

Mike


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Hey jimmy can you post an engine picture? Otherwise know as the "money shot"


----------



## essNchill (May 16, 2006)

You're all wrong!

I stuck one of Jismo's www.undergroundovergroundwomblesarewerace.co.uk stickers to my Primera GT and saw an instant increase of 45 BHP!

So if I'm getting that from just a piece of vinyl supplied by the fastest 1.6 UK Almera in the galaxy.. Then his claims of 4567 BHP are spot on!

Stop picking on him.


----------



## UK-Nissan (May 16, 2006)

LOL at Shaun,

Yeah its seems Jismno Ninny has crawled out from under a rock or some slime again....

Mike


----------



## almeratastic (Apr 25, 2006)

How you liking it so far Jismo Ninny? Come on be a man, defend yourself and your reputation !


[silence (I notice the picture's gone too) ]


Oh.....ok then

ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Easy guys.... LOL we have already calle dhim out on his 250HP claims... We know what it takes to make a 250WHP GA16 as we have one here. We KNOW what mods. make power on the dyno (as we have tested pretty much all of them) and know where he would be on the rollers assuming a decent tune. There is no need for a challenge as he is NOT making 250HP at the crank let alone a the wheels. 

When we called him out before he simply added what he THOUGHT the mods. would make and we knew right then he didn't have a clue...


----------



## UK-Nissan (May 16, 2006)

Well given half a chance he tends to spam every thread of every forum he gets onto with adverts for his dodgy deals. so slapping him down now should trim his sails.

Mike


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Reviving this dead thread because it made me laugh my 'arse' off. HA!


----------

